# Remise a neuf d'un iPod Classic 160go



## Zeshh (28 Septembre 2019)

*Hello tout le monde  *

J'ai acheter dans un EasyCash il y a quelques mois un iPod Classic de 160go de couleur grise pour la somme de 100€ 

l'iPod fonctionne très bien, le disque dur n'as aucun secteur défectueux et la batterie est en très bon état.. seul soucis l'aspect extérieur




J'ai acheter cet iPod car c'est pour moi un très grand produit de la marque et il me tient particulièrement a coeur de le retrouver dans sont état d'origine  

Voici mes projets : 

* Récupérer le dos en acier en soit le changeant, soit "polissant" 

* Trouver une boite du même modèle (car oui je n'ai pas la boite) 

Ce que je vous demande : Quel est la meilleurs solutions et/ou le meilleurs produit pour le polir

Si quelqu'un trouve/ou à une boite de ce modèle je suis près a la racheter 



voilà voilà c'est tout ​


----------



## gramouk (18 Février 2020)

Si tu le polis tu vas effacer le logo et les autres écritures... sinon cherche polir metal, pas sorcier. Mais a ta place je n'y toucherai pas.


----------

